# 1 year post-TT



## nodakmom (Oct 15, 2011)

Hey all,

Stopping back to say hi! It's now 1 year post TT and treatment and my TSH is finally down to 0.03 where my dr. wants it. It's taken A LOT of dosage increases, and my endo is baffled why I need such a high dose. I'm ok with it as I know it won't be forever, and I'm not having any side effects from it. I am also FINALLY going to have a WBS. Thyrogen is finally available here so I'll be doing that mid-December. It will be nice to have some confirmation all is well.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Nice! I'm glad you are doing well and hope your WBS turns out clear.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

nodakmom said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Stopping back to say hi! It's now 1 year post TT and treatment and my TSH is finally down to 0.03 where my dr. wants it. It's taken A LOT of dosage increases, and my endo is baffled why I need such a high dose. I'm ok with it as I know it won't be forever, and I'm not having any side effects from it. I am also FINALLY going to have a WBS. Thyrogen is finally available here so I'll be doing that mid-December. It will be nice to have some confirmation all is well.


You need to insist they run your FT-4 and FT-3 in addition to the TSH.

I found if my FT-4 went up I have TSH and when it's mid range or higher it disappears.

You can tweak up and down on both the FT-4 and FT-3 to suppress TSH.

200mcg of Synthroid is a HUGE dose. I bet you could be in normal dose if you added Cytomel to your mix. How much do you weigh?


----------



## nodakmom (Oct 15, 2011)

Lovlkn said:


> You need to insist they run your FT-4 and FT-3 in addition to the TSH.
> 
> I found if my FT-4 went up I have TSH and when it's mid range or higher it disappears.
> 
> ...


About 175 now, not happy about that but to be honest I've been too lazy to do anything about it. I don't believe she's ran an FT-3 ever, and the only time she's mentioned Cytomel was if I'd have to prep for the scan without Thyrogen. It's something I could ask about at my next appointment in January I suppose.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Your weight converts to needing 134mcg of t-4 replacement meds.

Your doctor is over prescribing to suppress your TSH.

Since you do not feel well ask your doctor to lower your T-4 and prescribe some Cytomel. My suggestion based on no lab tests - would be to reduce your T-4 med to a dose available closest to 134 and supplement with 10mcg of Cytomel to see how your do. Many of us do not convert well without a thyroid. When you begin the Cytomel start slow - 1/2 a pill 2x a day for a few days then add a 3 dose 1/2 a pill for a few days and finally the remainder of your dose. By then you may begin your day with 1 full Cytomel pill and split the other 1/2 at lunch and the other 1/2 around 4.

If you take too much too quickly you will experience hyper symptoms

Having a FT-4 and a FT-3 prior to changing your medication is a good idea.

As far as dosing it's going to have to be a trial type thing to get you where you need to be and testing your FT-4 and FT-3 every 6 weeks until you reach a point where your TSH is suppressed and you begin feeling better and going back to your old weight. If you are patient you will eventually get there. I began losing weight after I went onto Cytomel although I had not gained more than 10 lbs , I still lost it. You may need a dose reduction if you lose significant weight, but I would not reduce until significant weight is lost and hyper labs or symptoms appear.

My TSH completely suppressed once I added Cytomel and I also felt better than I did being on Unithroid alone.

:hugs:


----------



## nodakmom (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks for all the input so far! Next appt with my endo I will ask about T-3.

Tomorrow is my whole body scan. Between the fiasco last year of this hospital not doing a scan right after my RAI and this scan I am way less than impressed with the nuclear medicine dept. Yesterday I went and got my 5mci glow pill and he proceeded to inform me I was to be on a soft liquid (and still low iodine of course) diet until the scan now. He gave me a bottle of Magnesium Citrate to help clean me out. I've yet to find one person who has had to do this for a thyroid WBS. I put a call in to my endo's nurse but I don't anticipate getting an answer in time for it to really make much difference. I just try to tell myself at least its a good cleanse for my body. But the ignorance does give me doubts about them even reading the scan right! I'm thinking our hospital system is fairly ignorant of thyca, I know my endo gets frustrated with them. My endo is actually from North Carolina and the hospital flies her here every other month to see patients. She knows her stuff, everything I've read in research she is on top of. I'm just hoping the radiologist is considerate enough to contact her right away with the scan results like she's asked for so I know if I can start my synthroid right away or do further treatment if needed.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I've not heard of the soft liquid diet before, but I can see the logic in it. Most of the RAI is expelled in your waste, so they probably just want a clearer reading, rather than seeing it show up in your intestines, just sitting there. Does that make sense?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I didn't have to do a soft liquid diet, but eat "very lightly" on the morning I received my pill and was told to "keep it light" through most of that day.


----------



## nodakmom (Oct 15, 2011)

Wow, the nurse called me back. She said the endo does not see a need for a liquid diet when we are already on such a restrictive diet, and she has not found any evidence at all that supports a bowel prep prior to a WBS. She has went round and round with the nuclear med dept about it but they continue telling patients to do it. She says when they ask about it just tell them I did it lol. Think I'll have a helping of that hotdish I made the other night now


----------

